
Countdown to Python 2 EOL - wimgz
https://countdownto.xyz/c/jnfyblnw
======
russfink
They could have found a way to keep "print" as both a function and a
statement. [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6239887/what-is-the-
adva...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6239887/what-is-the-advantage-of-
the-new-print-function-in-python-3-x-over-the-python-2)

~~~
beart
Where in your link does it indicate they could have kept it as both?

------
wimgz
A better version can be found here (looks better on mobile and Safari)
[https://countdownto.xyz/c/jnfztcj0](https://countdownto.xyz/c/jnfztcj0)

------
ryanhefner
I’ve always loved this concept. I made this back in the day, kind of relevant.
[https://www.launchclock.co](https://www.launchclock.co)

------
augustz
Umm - no.

There is a lot of python 2 code still out there - including with some big
players.

Critical security issues if any will still likely see patches.

Anyone from a big python 2 org able to comment? Is everyone migrating all
code?

~~~
y4mi
Umm - yes.

EOL is a clearly defined term and its date has also been set for ages now.

Just because something has gone EOL doesn't mean it's no longer in use though.
To make the most obvious example: Every company i've ever worked for used
servers for years and even decade(s) after the EOL date had passed.

------
martimarkov
Wow... White text on almost all-white background... :D

------
milliams
There's been [https://pythonclock.org/](https://pythonclock.org/) for a long
time.

See also [http://python3statement.org/](http://python3statement.org/).

------
rdpfeffer
I see a modify button in the upper right hand corner. Is this date supposed to
be modifiable?

~~~
comyesa
That's a website that lets you create countdowns. It's not affiliated to
Python.

But yes, I guess you could convince some company to keep supporting Python 2
for you. In fact it would surprise me if such service doesn't pop up just
before Python 2 support ends. May be much cheaper than porting to 3 for some
companies.

------
claydavisss
Haha ten years from now Python2 will be alive and well. The only way most
Python2 orgs will stop using it is when they shut down.

What this really means is 437 days until a dedicated Python2 org takes over
maintenance.

------
drb91
This site is really broken on mobile.

~~~
MitchellCash
It seems to be that the background colour value is set to `rgb(1,1,1,0.65)`
and is missing the alpha channel in the attribute.

I made an identical page using `rgba(1,1,1,0.65)` and it looks better on iOS.

[https://countdownto.xyz/c/jnfztcj0](https://countdownto.xyz/c/jnfztcj0)

This seems to be only a WebKit issue, you can produce the same results on
desktop Safari. Other browser engines must detect when an alpha channel value
is used with an `rgb` CSS attribute and update that attribute to `rgba`
accordingly as an assumed fix.

------
sys_64738
I'm sure glad all my python 2 code is forward compatible with python 3
interpreters!

------
6000
"504175" <igbins2g@yahoo.com>

------
dillera
I just gave us 4 more days, whew.

